# GTX 970 Low hashrate



## r9 (Dec 11, 2017)

Couple days ago I bought GTX 970 for $100 for purpose of mining.
From what I could find on the net I was expecting close to gtx 1060 peformance, but its not even close.
I'm only getting 10 MH/s instead 20+ MH/s what a lot of people are getting.
Enabled Optimized for Compute.
I tried different miners and drivers. I even matched peoples exact Driver/Miner setup.
I also tried Simple mining OS for NV which should be already optimized.
I'm suspecting that it might be something with the ethereum algorithm that has changed.
The newest video on youtube was 6 months old that the card was doing 20+MH/s.
I'm just surprised that that I wasn't able to find any definitive answer.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 11, 2017)

sounds bout right  to me for a 970 card.. i only get 30 mhs from a 1070 card..

but i have never mined a 970 so could be wrong

i would take all you read about mining with a large pinch of salt.. its all out of date.. difficulty levels will have gone up a lot..

trog


----------



## cdawall (Dec 11, 2017)

Stop trying to mine ethereum.

Equihash-ZEC, BTG, 
NIST5-TAC, BWK
Lyra2rev2-VTC, MONA

They are usable on cryptonight as well (ETN, XMR), but those three algorithms listed above are the most profitable for maxwell.


----------

